# kdaracal Creature Attempt



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, here's my go at this:

Lessons learned-
1. Testors Clear Metallic covers a multitude of evils
2. Pledge (Future Floor Wax) works well for that shiny effect
3. Glitter paint doesn't look too bad


Extras used-
1. Real "conch" shell
2. Real sand from Mexico Beach, Florida

I under sprayed the whole thing with Testors gray primer, then hand-painted the whole thing with really cheap acrylics from Jo Ann's Fabrics, including the blue sparkle paint. It was way too graphic, so then I over coated it with Testors Lime green metallic, to even it out and pull it together. I then sprayed the whole Creature body with Future Floor Wax to make it gleam even more. I stole ideas from just about every Creature post in the last few months. Thanks, Everyone! 

For the base, I raided an old bag of shells and sand collected from the beach about twenty years ago. I used a paint brush and applied Elmer's Glue All to tack down the conch and sand. Amateurish, but I like it. Here's some pics:








[/IMG]

*This is NOT the box I built from.* _My kit was all Moebius._ 








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

More pics on next post..........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More pics*

More pics:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Thanks for looking, everyone!

Now on to J 2...........
:wave:


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice! how about an overall pic of the whole model?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

I'm waiting to see one of these kits displayed in a real aquarium with some bubbles.............


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I watched the movie last night on Netflix. Pretty cool. I think the creature should have at least a few pieces of seaweed between his fingers or wrapped around his neck. I might try some HO scale landscaping.....

I was able to speak to Julie Adams at Monsterpalooza 2010 last April. She is still beautiful and VERY nice. She must've talked to me for 20 minutes. What a classy lady. My son got bored, but I could've talked to her for an hour. She talked about her time on the Andy Griffeth show and stuff. I'm going back this year, for sure!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job...the level of shine is spot on...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice choice of colors.The subtle variation between colors really gives The Creature the edge.Really stands out.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Rob P. said:


> Nice! how about an overall pic of the whole model?


OK. here ya go-








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! Been awhile since I built something. Nice to have a few folks likin' my stuff.

:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Nice choice of colors.The subtle variation between colors really gives The Creature the edge.Really stands out.:thumbsup:


Looked pretty bad until I sprayed the whole thing with Lime Green Metallic. That's when it looked like something remotely post-able! Thanks!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm likin' it!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

xsavoie said:


> Nice choice of colors.The subtle variation between colors really gives The Creature the edge.Really stands out.:thumbsup:


Yep, what I was thinking. You nailed the reptile's look. Wish he was on my shelf.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice work! The yellow stippling makes it look like he's swimming near the surface of the water and getting some sun. Excellent colour choices and the gloss makes him pop. Great detail work on the base too.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

I Really like the color of your creech, a interesting base shade of green dark yet colorful ! Great Job !


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

He looks wet and wonderful! Nice work!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> OK. here ya go-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You! It is very good work!

Rob


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, again, everyone!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love it. The colours on the body are especially well done.
Dag! Now I need to get one...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Chrisisall!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Glitter on the fish is a great idea!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Glitter on the fish is a great idea!


It totally adds to the slimy look.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Shweet !..........


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Really nice job kdaracal :thumbsup:

I reckon it's a good choice on the colours too :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------

